# Please help! Transmission prob



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

For some reason my car is so hard to get into 1st and reverse. Then on top of that when I go to shift from 3rd to 4th I somehow manage to go in 2nd


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

3 to 4 and then going into 2 is driver mod.

Have you put fresh fluid in?


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Trans fluid no. But I'm changing the clutch fluid as we speak


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1st and reverse are actions taken when stopped so you may want to check out your clutch. Find a perfectly level place and put the car into 1st. Keep the clutch fully pushed in and bring the RPMs up. You're looking to see if the car tries to move. If it does you have a clutch/hydraulic problem.

The 3rd>2nd as mentioned is an operator problem. The easiest motion for your muscles is to pull the shifter towards you especially when "excited" . You can wreck the car accidently doing that and letting the clutch out. The way you should shift is when trying a 3>4 flip your hand over so your thumb is pointing down. You'll then be back handing the shift and it's impossible to pull towards you. 

It also sounds like you have the stock shifter. A new shifter like the GMM has tighter throws and stronger centering springs. You would like it. That said you should still practice the 3>4 shift like I outlined above.


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

So basically instead of grabing the shifter around it I should put the shifter in the middle off my hand with my fingers facing down?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he meens with the palm of your hand facing the passanger side of the car.


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok but that seems like it would be difficult to shift like that but I'll give it a try . 

One more ? Is it ok to use synthetic dot 4 for clutch


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> 1st and reverse are actions taken when stopped so you may want to check out your clutch. Find a perfectly level place and put the car into 1st. Keep the clutch fully pushed in and bring the RPMs up. You're looking to see if the car tries to move. If it does you have a clutch/hydraulic problem.
> 
> The 3rd>2nd as mentioned is an operator problem. The easiest motion for your muscles is to pull the shifter towards you especially when "excited" . You can wreck the car accidently doing that and letting the clutch out. The way you should shift is when trying a 3>4 flip your hand over so your thumb is pointing down. You'll then be back handing the shift and it's impossible to pull towards you.
> 
> It also sounds like you have the stock shifter. A new shifter like the GMM has tighter throws and stronger centering springs. You would like it. That said you should still practice the 3>4 shift like I outlined above.


I've done what you told me and that car doesn't move so that's good. When I swapped out the clutch fluid I didn't bleed just put clean fluid in and pumped clutch. Now ima change the tranny fluid if that doesn't do it to the dealership we go. Thanks guys for the help :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should bleed it untill yo get nice fresh fluid coming out. You may even be able to gravity bleed it. Just open the bleeder and let it drip out without touching the pedal. Be sure the master doesn't run out of fluid though!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

phs17 said:


> Ok but that seems like it would be difficult to shift like that but I'll give it a try .
> 
> One more ? Is it ok to use synthetic dot 4 for clutch


*No, absolutely no synthetics in the clutch hydraulics! *

BTW Rukee is right. Normally most people either grab the shifter with their palm on top or with the palm facing themselves like they were grabbing another kind of knob. You want your hand with the the palm facing the passenger's side and your thumb being the lowest point. Most guys way, way overshift their cars when the adrenalin gets pumped up and not only damage the trans but pull the shifter in towards them and hit second. It's a little harder with your hand upside-down but try it and try to pull your hand towards you. It's almost impossible. It's the way I drag race every time and I never miss 4th.


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

^^:lol: damn guess I need to suck the brake fluid back out. I put synthetic in. I couldn't find regular brake fluid at all. Whent to pepboys and autozone


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

phs17 said:


> ^^:lol: damn guess I need to suck the brake fluid back out. I put synthetic in. I couldn't find regular brake fluid at all. Whent to pepboys and autozone


They both have it. Look closely. Ones like Valvoline brake fluid are DOT 3-4 mineral and work fine unless you do road course and need something super-duper duty.

BTW I'd suction out what you can and then refill and bleed a crap-ton out through the bleeder at the trans so you flush it out top to bottom


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

SVEDE- are you always shifting like that? or just 3-4.....I know for me i do 1-2 with palm towards me wrapped around the passenger side of the shifter, 2-3 i use palm of hand on back of shifter at a slight angle towards passenger side, 3-4 like you said palm away, 4-5 palm again.....idk if that makes complete sense but for some reason thats has always been the best feeling and most natural way to shift.


----------

